# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  Lubuntu Women - Please identify yourselves!  Who are we?

## saintlulu

Hello Ladies,

I first met with the Ubuntu folks live at a LoCo meeting in Vancouver, BC, Canada.  Unfortunately, my hardware was too old to use Ubuntu.  The kind folks at the meeting introduced me to Lubuntu, which I've been using now, for nearly a year, and got involved in testing, and wiki editing.

I'm really curious to know how many women currently run machines using Lubuntu.  There seems to be a lot of guys out there, but not so many women to talk to.   :Surprised: 

Cheers.

----------


## saintlulu

So far, I found two other women in Lubuntu - one from the mailing list, and one in facebook.  Are we only THREE?   :Dancing:  :Dancing:  :Dancing:

----------


## andrea18

I will be, as soon as my laptop gets here.  :Smile:

----------


## Kestreln8144

I am a (L)Ubuntu woman. :)

I'm a young geekette in her 20's. Been using computers since my early teens. Used Windows (starting with _ME_, LOL!) until I installed Karmic Koala on my old PC in 2010. It was a lifesaver when I was in college and had no other personal computer to use at the time. (Couldn't reinstall Windows-long story.) It was a bit frustrating at first, but when I look back on it I feel rather fond of that time.

I've since gotten a newer PC. I now use 13.10 Saucy as my primary OS (since about a year ago, I suppose), and I must admit I enjoy it, even with the occasional frustration. I only keep Windows for gaming (this will be unnecessary in the future, hopefully!), and a few other things, but as it is now I spend 95% of my time on Linux. I'm slowly learning my ropes, like I did when I used Windows as a girl.

As for Lubuntu, lately I've been having fun with it on some virtual machines. It's a fun little distro to play around with. The simplicity has a certain Zen pleasantness about it :P, and sometimes my VMs run faster than my host! I'm tempted to install it on my old PCs that would struggle to run Saucy. I have reasons to stick with regular Ubuntu on this PC, but for anything else I think I'm going to use Lubuntu. :)

In the future I hope to have enough knowledge and skill to contribute to it myself, and maybe even the Linux Kernel. I'd like to do what I can to increase Linux's user-friendliness and hopefully contribute to its future growth as a platform for everyday users.

----------


## bapoumba

.o/

----------


## Patricia_Konarski_

Patricia Konarski Tucson, AZ

So, who am I as a Lubuntu woman?  As a retired librarian, I have a lot of time on my hands to tell you:  I'm Patricia Konarski, and, as indicated in my subject, I currently live in Tucson, AZ.  I have been living in Tucson for quite some time; while most of my family, the Konarski clan, lives in the SW part of the US, some members have relocated to really exciting cities, like Boston, MA; Washington, DC; and even Paris, France (where, by the way, housing there--even a small apartment--is relatively expensive)! (I'd like to say I'm related to the famous poet, Feliks Konarski, but, unfortunately, I'm not--at least I am not aware that I am related at this point.)  While I enjoy traveling, and find other cities interesting, I can never imagine leaving Tucson because it's such a great city.  However, admittedly, Tucson has not fared too well in cultivating its own intense following of book lovers; I have tried to address that with my founding of the Tucson Book Social club--more on that later.

Before I indulge in anything further, please let me express my gratitude for being able to join such an online community with members who have a mutual interest in Ubuntu like I do.  I just love the open-sourced software that wonderfully integrates my PC with my smartphone and tablet; it has done me wonders, as I enjoy reading a lot of books, both as a (retired) professional and on a personal level.  At the risk of sounding cliche, books are passports to adventures of an infinite abundance.  On this social media page, I will offer some of my experience with Ubuntu and, when in need of help, will seek out assistance from my fellow Lubuntu sisters; I tend to rise early and find myself as a night owl at times, so the times of my postings will vary.  

When I'm not completely immersed in a great book that I'm reading out of pleasure, I am usually reading other literary works as a freelance editor; I am the owner of Patricia Konarski Literary Services of Tucson.  I also act as a bookkeeper and book collector.  (I have not strayed too far from my retired position as a librarian, that is for sure.)

Here is my university education background in a nutshell: I got my undergraduate degree from UC Berkeley (Go Golden Bears!) in 1962, and focused on literary works. I intend on going to the University of Arizona in Tucson to obtain my master's degree.  The University of Arizona offers an excellent master's degree program. (Of course, the UA also has a great basketball team--go UA!)

By the way, to my fellow Lubuntu women and others, really, if you have an interest in books, and live in Tucson, AZ, I encourage you to join my fellow friends and me at our monthly book socials; it is usually held in the immediate area of the University of Arizona main campus; just contact me for details!  (My email is <snip>.) [mod note: email deleted to prevent spamming.]

So, that pretty much identifies me, one of many Ubuntu computer users.

Take care,

Patricia Konarski
--Freelance editor and owner of Patricia Konarski Literary Services of Tucson

----------

